
The AI That Has Nothing to Learn from Humans - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/10/alphago-zero-the-ai-that-taught-itself-go/543450/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
fourfaces
"Nothing" is a stretch. It still has to be told what a bad outcome is.

